
5 Reasons to Love Being Over 50 - ronikripper
http://www.afterfiftyliving.com/5-reasons-love-50/
======
NTMatter
Turning 21, 30, and even 40 may have it’s perks, but being over 50 may take
the cake. So get that ID ready because when you turn 50, you magically become
eligible for some pretty amazing senior discounts through AARP.

Check out our top 7 reasons why being 50+ is AWESOME!

